# New Cumberland



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there any reports of the sauger hitting around New Cumberland I'm home on break and would really like to get some fishing in

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am here now and it is dead. Ohio side. Saw a sheepshead caught. No other bites five people here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Bulldog
How high & muddy is the water? 
How many barge tie-offs can you count, from the TOP down, on the end of the 'Long wall'?
Guage says 23.7' & 119 flow. Just comparing numbers.

*I wanted to be there early this morning,,,, $#@! changes. *

Thanks


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I will be down after Christmas, hope it clears up a little by then. I will not do those bricks on the WV side in the snow ever again though... ankle breakers! C'mon mud puppies, I smell a bbq!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ATTA BOY BOB!
That's the spirit!

Happy Holidays EVERYONE,,, 
Try to STAY OUT OF THAT RIVER WATER! 

(I can't EVEN catch a mud-puppy!)


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Doboy....

Nice to talk and meet you. Chuck and I really want to learn a lil more about nc from you. Let me know when you head that way again. 

Happy holidays. Jc 3305755573


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya Jason, Same here. 

I still gotta call Rivarat, Snake, Boyer, PPpatric & Noob,,, After the holidays.
Between the bunch of us, WE'LL FIND THOSE SAUGER! 

*Pharen52 "I'm home on break and would really like to get some fishing in"*

Maybe I should re-post those OLD 'worn-out' ( winter 2012) sauger & walleye pics AGAIN?
You know,,, to help keep up moral???


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

How about some mud puppie pics? Are there even any of those out there? Mmmmmmmm I'm getting hungry! Gonna be new years before I get down, working all weekend.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thinking about tomorrow afternoon eve. Anyone else heading that way


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Saturday agenda has been CLEARED! lol its a fish till I freeze day! Plan on being there all day long.  gonna try to explore n get on the fish... Water should still be 18-19 feet n hopefully semi cleared by now! Probably even gonna hit up lakeside for some of those real nice fat heads! 

Jerry ya interested? Could meet at your place early n hit it all day? Or meet down on the Ohio side n explore from there? Lemme know!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow Matt!

So your finally off-the-leash? 
You musta bought 'er something NICE!?

http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Wellsville+OH+USOH1017:1:US

I'm in for Sat,,,, 
It almost looks too nice,,, wonder if we should pull out the boat?
The ramps just might be clear after Friday's warm-up.???

I might hit Pa tomorrow. Curiosity is killing me.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Wow Matt!
> 
> So your finally off-the-leash?
> You musta bought 'er something NICE!?
> ...


Haha, hell your telling me!!! I didn't even get her a ring! Lol musta been on extra good behavior!  I'm really excited supposed to be 40's n clear skies! I'll give ya a call Friday after work!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK on the call,,, leave message, Please.
Paul called, he wanted us to go up Erie with him Sat?????

I think I'd rather go South & find those SAUGER! 
How 'bout you?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Up to Erie for what steelhead? That would be fun but Sauger n Walleye taste WAY better


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry,
Whats up my friend? We plan on being down there tomorrow and we're gonna do good. Hope to see ya down there and I know we're gonna do good. Are you gonna be there? Made quite a few trips and nothing yet...maybe tomorrow will be different! See ya soon I hope.....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo SNAKE!
Beenawhile!

Just got back from NC Ohio side. 
Water is still kinda on the mud side, and it's just below the 4th tie off.
Snow & Ice on the North side of the stones, so be carefull. It should be gone by tomorrow noon. Most of us got there around noon.
There were 6 guys fishing. 
I was below the 'flags' with 3 guys from 'Y'-town fishing below the Toronto sign.
1 GUY OUT OF THOSE 3 CAUGHT ALL THE FISH!
In one hour, he landed 3 walleyes, about 2#-5#ish and 1 nice sauger.
The sun came out at 2pm and THAT WAS IT! No more fish, & no more hits.
I managed to land 1 small sauger just before dark. 
(WHERE THE $$$$ ARE ALL THE SAUGER!??)
They were tossing 3/8oz jigs w 4" twisters or swims, & tipped with a large fathead. Hit the bottom & JERK 2' deal.
We'll be down there SOMEPLACE tomorrow,,,, just might pull out the boat?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh ya,,, 
Riverside Market has LOTS of fresh bait,,, nice big fatheads,,,, BUT the count was one-at-a-time 'right-on'! At $3 a doz,,,, don't LOOSE ANY! 

I had about 6 light hits that ROBBED ME!


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

I Went to Pike and the water was 6 over the walkway so wwe stood in the water only 2 bites and no fish water was on the rise when we left at 7 pm ..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> I Went to Pike and the water was 6 over the walkway ,,, water was on the rise when we left at 7 pm ..



http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2

NC, Pike pool.
EVERYBODY is heading there right NOW! 

*OH YA,,,, AND I seen 1 nice FAT mud puppy landed!
I wanted to SAVE it for Westbranchbob, but it was thrown back to quick. Bummer.*


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

The water looks right.. The weather looks good. I'll be over shortly Jerry! I'm thinking first limits of the season??!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh man someone threw back a puppie? What were they thinking? Oh well I'll be down Thursday or Friday for sure. Got to get through this work thing first.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo Bob,,, Lots of puppies today,,,,, so I was told! 

Matt and I started out in Pa. We caught NOTHING BUT LEAVES & MUD. 5 guys were there tossing everything, but no hits.
Spot #2; Fantastic looking place. It should'a held smallies, crappies & sauger. But all I landed was one 12" white bass,,, It hit a Joshy, green flake.
Spot #3; NOTHING there,,, I'll have to have the boat next time!
Spot #4; Too high & too Muddy. So we headed for NC Dam Ohio side at 4pm.
I called Snake,,, they caught NOTHING below NC.
I called Rivarat,,, NOTHING for them also.
The 'older' regulars from Sebring were there,,,, they brought along their grandkid,,, HE caught all the fish?????? 7 keeper sauger!
2 other guys had 3 sauger & 1 small eye on their stringer. They caught them just before dark using fatheads on the bottom.
Seen about 10 guys fishing today and two of them caught all 10 fish!
ANOTHER (beautiful) BAD FISHING DAY for us! Maybe it was WAY TOO MUDDY.???

BTW,,, *RIVERSIDE DAIRY IS NOW OUT OF FATHEADS!*


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

So does anyone have the good news that they caught so many sauger their arms got to tired

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Arrrrrrrgggggggggggt!!! I gotta get down there before they catch all the mud puppies! Three more days... I can make it. Got a whole new mess of swimbaits to try on them pesky sauger too...damn trash fish! Lol.


----------

